# Alanta new games workshop hobby center.



## mbgluck (Apr 22, 2011)

on the gw website (http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...goryId=4700009&section=community&aId=14700021) it says there is a new store opening in atlanta (finally). anybody know where this will be? check the gw store finder for atlanta to find out why I really want to know:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/s...dius=50&origin=33.74831,-84.39111&return=null


----------



## FultonX (Jun 28, 2011)

*Please Please Please*

I saw this today too. I've been scouring for an hour now and just now found this post. It's the only thing besides the post on the site that I've been able to find. 

Anybody who's got any scoop on this please post some info, because I've been dying for an official store in Atlanta. 

Although I can say that Tower Game Center has been my savior as they at least STOCK stuff. Now can they please, please, please put it in the CITY. I'm tired of driving way out into sticks of Narnia for my masterpieces of the modern manufacture process.


----------



## FultonX (Jun 28, 2011)

*New Atlanta hobby center: Found it*

Found this!! 227 Sandy Springs Place, Atlanta, GA 30328 Search for "Games Workshop City Walk, Atlanta" on Failbook. This address is from their page. Says it's opening soon but no date. I feel it's legit and am excited because it is practically on the way home from work for me. Show your support Atlanta patrons!:biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Am I crazy or does this totally feel like a gw employee creating two accounts and using them to viral advertise his store...


I mean, I'm way out of wack here right? This is me being way way off base, no one would be stupid enough to do that in such a blatant way...It's just a really REALLY odd coincidence that someone creates an account and the first two posts they make are responding to someone posting information about a new GW store in Atlanta, when they themselves joined only 2 months ago.

Right?

Because if I am way out of line here, and need to go check my paranoia then I am really sorry...it's just...I mean...come on right?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Uncle Nurgle said:


> Because if I am way out of line here, and need to go check my paranoia then I am really sorry...it's just...I mean...come on right?


 
You're paranoid. :biggrin:








Doesnt mean you are wrong. :goodpost:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

The mods can figure that one out  I suppose it might be good news for the people in Atlanta, though I've no idea whether we have anyone else there...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hrm, Atlanta's only 4 hours away for me, so having a big hobby center that close would mean I'd be more willing to partake in larger scale tourneys.

I know that there was one in ATL when I started the hobby about 3 years back, but it had closed down I think in late 08/early 09. It does seem sort of odd that they'd close one only to reopen it two years later, but maybe it's financially advisable, who knows.

Either way, it'll be a nice detour on the drive to visit the in-laws haha.


----------



## FultonX (Jun 28, 2011)

*giddy schoolgirl*

I have to admit, I felt like a sneaky marketer writing my posts, but you have to understand my pain to understand my joy for this news. 

I used to paint models in my small hometown in Alabama, where culture is shunned and fun things to do are no where to be found. Ordering things online was considered heresy at the time, and I had to beg my mom to drive me 2 hours to Pensacola, Florida to the nearest indy store. I never got to even play, and this was back in high school in '95. I fell out of the hobby for a long time (for obvious reasons), then just recently, I realized "hey, I live in Atlanta now, and should have a whole plethora of stores available to me!" 

..... but I found out I didn't. I found out that Atlanta is a barren wasteland among all the metropolitan cities of America when it comes to gw stuff. Even the indy stores here were all just making little kids cry with there poor stock of inventory (until I found Tower Game Center, but it is still not *actually* in Atlanta). Anyway, I also found that had missed out on the nearby official store closing down by mere months! This was heartbreaking, as all I wanted as a hobbyist, was to be able to stop by a store on the way home from work (I work in Cumming, GA) and pick up some stuff. That's it. Not possible. Until now.

Literally, the only thing that could make this better was if the store was across the street from my house.:music::music::music::suicide:


----------



## Ap0c (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad to see that Atlanta is getting a store, so about Jersey gets some love, huh? I live in practically the dead center of Jersey and the nearest GW stores (I think) are New York City area and Philadelphia. There aren't really any good hobby stores that I know of by me that carry GW stock.


----------



## FultonX (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hear hear!*

Hear hear!


----------



## mbgluck (Apr 22, 2011)

Uncle Nurgle, I assure you that im not a GW employee! for all atlanta residents that are into the hobby, the closest indy retailer (to me at least) is The Tower, about 45 mins away. and thats if you go there not during rush hour (rush hour in atlanta lasts about all day), unless you go up around noon on sunday. according to fulton X, this store will actually be in sandy springs (STILL not actually in Atlanta), and about a 20 minute drive away, but still closer than the next closest place. there used to be an indy right next to the GA tech campus a few years ago (called GAMES), but it sadly went out of business.really, just look at the gw store finder map of atlanta. for reference, the highway that circles atlanta (285) is called the perimeter. getting your car out of the perimeter at times that you would actually want to drive is usually a pain.


----------



## mbgluck (Apr 22, 2011)

BTW, The Tower is an awesome retailer, nothing against you guys, you're just really far away


----------



## mbgluck (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry about tripple posting, but Uncle Nurgle, after re reading this thread, I guess it does kinda feel like a marketing campaign


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice! I live in Athens and was heartbroken when the one at Mall of Georgia went the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

FultonX said:


> I have to admit, I felt like a sneaky marketer writing my posts, but you have to understand my pain to understand my joy for this news.
> 
> I used to paint models in my small hometown in Alabama, where culture is shunned and fun things to do are no where to be found. Ordering things online was considered heresy at the time, and I had to beg my mom to drive me 2 hours to Pensacola, Florida to the nearest indy store. I never got to even play, and this was back in high school in '95. I fell out of the hobby for a long time (for obvious reasons), then just recently, I realized "hey, I live in Atlanta now, and should have a whole plethora of stores available to me!"
> 
> ...


Great post man. I'm in a similar circumstance. I came back to the hobby about two years ago and we had an indy retailer in Athens but that closed down about a year and a half ago, so I've been ordering online and going to tower a little bit. I haven't even played a game in the last two years. I want somewhere I can go for newbie games or leagues. When can we expect to see an opening date?


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

There are a couple of places near Atlanta that stock stuff, and have a decent gaming space. The problem with the store at the Mall of Georgia was that it was at the Mall of Georgia (which is a pretty decent trek out of Atlanta), in a tiny room with three tables, one of which they used as a display. There was barely enough room to move around, let alone get a good game in.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

How about Ohio? It is practically a barren wasteland around here.


----------



## GWCityWalk (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is the link to the New Atlanta store's facebook page.
I'll be the Hobby Center Operator and am looking forward to the opening that should be happening early august. Feel free to ask any questions.
Thanks!
-Kenny


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am very lucky wher i live as far as GW is concerned it have within two hours travelling time have 13, thats right 13 GW stores to choose from.

And a further 27 Indie shops, that is 40 shops all together in my extended local area.


----------



## mbgluck (Apr 22, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I am very lucky wher i live as far as GW is concerned it have within two hours travelling time have 13, thats right 13 GW stores to choose from.
> 
> And a further 27 Indie shops, that is 40 shops all together in my extended local area.


holy crap. where do you live


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

lol what the hell????? my store closed a YEAR AGO almost! and the bunker they said we would get in 3 - 6 weeks just got told another 3 - 6 months.......Thanks Gw....Thanks..


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

mbgluck said:


> holy crap. where do you live


Long Jetty, on the NSW Central Coast about a hour north of Sydney.

In Sydney we have two Battle Bunkers one in Sydney and one in Parramatta, just to the west of the City of Sydney.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> lol what the hell????? my store closed a YEAR AGO almost! and the bunker they said we would get in 3 - 6 weeks just got told another 3 - 6 months.......Thanks Gw....Thanks..


That really has to bite hard.


----------



## wewillbebest (Jul 23, 2011)

yES, i HEARD IT. I know that there was one in ATL when I started the hobby about 3 years back, but it had closed down I think in late 08/early 09.


----------

